# Muzzleloader of Choice Bullet weight and amount of powder



## GrizzlyHunter

TC Firehawk shootin' 240 grain XTP's w/ two 50 grain Pyrodex pellets and a #11 cap. (Switched from Powerbelts.)

Grizzly Hunter


----------



## malainse

Winchester X-150 w/peep sight, 90 gr. pyrodex powder/ 385gr. great plains...No tracking needed...


----------



## bmd1023

go to this site for all the info you need on powerbelts.http://thepowerbeltforum.powerguild.net/


----------



## sniper's mojo

ENCORE said:


> I guess each of us are stuck on a specific bullet. While reading some of the posts about Power Belts, I remembered I had one
> This PB bullet was fired at a broadside doe. It was about 50-55 yds out, standing broadside on a hillside in a winter wheat field. At the time, I was shooting my Knight, using 100 grs. of 2-F. The bullet hit the doe tight behind the front shoulder, made a complete pass thru and buried itself in the field. I watched the deer run through that open winter wheat field and tumble over, after about 120yds. Had I not seen the deer drop and if it would have been in anything other than the open, I may not have found it. Finding blood was next to impossible!
> I dug the bullet out of the ground and was completely surprised with how it functioned. Needless to say, the Barnes bullets were loaded in the rifle for the next day. *This is the only PB bullet that I've shot a deer with and the last! :rant:*
> Now, I know that some have had good luck with them, but "fool me once"...


 Impressive story and evidence to back it up! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Nimrod

I have a Knight Long Range Hunter:coolgleam








I shoot 150gr of Goex cartridge BP, 250gr XTP, 3 pedal EZ laod MMP sabot, T7 primer.








I have taken a doe at 30 yards, she went 50 yards, I shot this buck at 75 yards and he went 30 yards and layed down.








I'm going to try the 300gr XTP out of it this week. I have dropped lots of deer with the 300gr XTP out of my Knight Wolverine.


----------



## jjc155

I shoot a TC Triumph, 100grs 777 (pellets) and a 250gr Hornady SST. aprox 1.5-2.0inch groups at 100yards

Next year I am gonna work up a load with Blackhorn 209 powder, 250gr Hornady SST with a Harvester Short Sabot. "Aiming" to cloverleaf three rounds at 100yards.

I know that others have mentioned this, but it bears repeating. I have heard nothing good about Powerbelts. 

J-


----------



## ramitupurs84

TC FireHawk

2-50gr 777 pellets. 250 grain shockwave and 209 kleanbores


----------



## frostbite

I shoot the TC Encore, Pro Hunter and so does my son. I shoot 100gr. of 777 and 250 gr. shockwaves. It will shoot bullet holes through bullet holes at 100 yards. Niether gun likes power belts though. Seems like most TC guns don't care for the power belts.


----------



## Cedar Swamp

I shoot TC Firehawk / #11 cap / 120 grains of 777 / Aero-Tip Powerbelts...

Shot an 8pt. at 90 yards on 11-23 and it took 2 steps before dropping and 
shot a 7pt. on 11-27 at 40 yards that ran 30 yards before dropping (massive blood trail).

*It's all about shot placement*. Both deer hit in heart-lung area.


----------



## Shooter Buck

I shoot a TC Omega with 150 grains of powder. I used to shoot the 245 powerbelts, they were great for shooting paper but when it came to deer, they were horrible. All of the deer I shot with the PB's were under 100 yards...no blood and no exit holes. 

I switched to the 250 Shockwaves and they are great. Great accuracy and great blood with huge exit holes. If the shockwaves are accurate out of your gun, use them. If not try something else other than a powerbelts.


----------



## Deadcenter

100 gr 777 and 260 grain dead center bullets. T/C Encore. 10 deer shot, 10 recoveries and the longest blood trail was 40 yards. Most were 20-30 yards. Unless both shoulders are hit, the bullets pass through. ( Easy to load, great penetration, expansion, and weight retention )

The Barnes MZ were really good, but way too tough to load. I am going to try the EZ load ones this summer. The Barnes bullets are awesome.


----------



## 454casull

300 grain 45 cal. Hornady over 95 gr. of fffg Pinnacle from my T/C Scout. three shots covered w/dime at 50 yards...


----------



## Gut pile sniffer

I shoot a Thompson Center Encore Michigan Millenium Hunter number 1 of 300. And use 100gr of FFG Pyro and a 250gr shockwave bullet and shoot a 1'' group at 100yards with no flyers. I am thinking of switching powders to American Pioneer powder FFFG has any body here ever triied this before.


----------



## harpo1

Shooting an older CVA Hawkin sidelock 50 cal (plain iron sights). . . 

95 grains of loose 2F black powder poured down the barrel. Then a .495" patched roundball on top of that. Anything within 100 yards better say it's prayers!


----------



## Tracker83

T/C Omega Z5
90gr. BH209
W209 primers
300gr XTP (.452)
3-petal EZ sabot

5 deer down this season with this combination. No complaints.


----------



## Critter

Knight Disc Elite .50, 100grs BH209, 200gr Shockwave, Fed 209A primer.


----------



## Jet08

TC Omega, 100 grains of 777 powder, 250 grain barnes expander


----------



## Cobra

Rem 700 with 209 conversion, 110 grs of 777, 250gr SST and crush rib sabot, 777 primer.


----------



## Steve B.

T/C Encore, 100-grains 777 FFFG powder, 250-grain bullet, .25-acp ignition with CCI 400 small rifle primers.

After reading a lot of discussions about T/C bullets, I tried the T/C 250-grain Spire Point bullet with Superglide sabots. They patterned nice on paper. The first deer I shot last Saturday had a complete pass-thru of the lung area and ran in excess of 300 yards. Same set-up again, I never recovered the deer I shot yesterday. Appeared to be another clean pass-thru. Blood and hair were found and after approximately 50 yards from impact nothing further.

I'm gonna use the superglide sabots and team them up with Barnes Expander MZ bullets. The deer I shot last year went down on impact tried to get up and run off only to fall back down dead.


----------



## glockman55

T/C Encore 50 cal. 300 gr. Shock Wave Super Glide, 130 gr. Pyrodex. pellets, two 50, and one 30. I tried 150 gr. powder and lost my accuracy.


----------



## Outback

T/C 300 Grain Shock Wave Super Glide with 110grs. of T7 pellets (1- 50 and 2- 30's). I also found accuracy to decrease with a higher charge.


----------



## SweetWilliam

300gr Barnes MZ with supplied sabots over 100gr black powder or 47gr of imr4759 out of the Savage. I have played some with pushing it harder with the smokeless, but there are so many variables to play with.
I have shot this bullet for a lot of years, first out of my Knight Mk85 now out of the Savage. I love the length of it. I believe that all that land helps the sabot get a better grip traveling thru the barrel and makes for a more stable bullet in flight. Performance on impact has always been stellar.

I've had good luck with the Precision Bullets to. Haven't got a magic fast load for the Savage, but the Knight shot them very well and they performed good.


----------



## tgafish

I'm surprised to see some Rem 700 guys shotting 250's. The only bullet I could get any sort of accuracy out of was the 300 gr. 240-275 were like a sneeze on the target with 90-120 grains of FFG


----------



## The_Don

250 grain shockwave 100 grain loose 777 , TC scout 50cal.


----------



## STEELNEYES

I shoot a TC Encore with 150 grains of T7 pellets with a 250 grain Barnes TMZ flat base bullet. After getting it sited in at a 100 yards, my groups are around an inch to an inch and a half.


----------



## Doppler

T/C Encore Prohunter
115gr. BH209
Fed 209A primers
250gr. Shockwaves
Harvester Short Black sabot


----------

